
ObjectBox 1.0 – fastest object persistence for mobile - greenrobot
http://objectbox.io/objectbox-1-0/
======
greenrobot
Speed: Check [https://github.com/objectbox/objectbox-
performance](https://github.com/objectbox/objectbox-performance) open source
project or [https://www.netguru.co/codestories/realm-vs-objectbox-
compar...](https://www.netguru.co/codestories/realm-vs-objectbox-comparison)
for independent evaluation.

FAQ: What's different to Realm? Simpler to use with POJOs, no threading
constraints. Relations can be eagerly loaded to prepare everything in the
background.

